# Auki Podcast - Episode 9 *now available*



## BeneJ (Feb 28, 2020)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯ *Auki* - the Gamified Music Improvisation Podcast #9






Recorded in Kunstraum, London - this week's episode features various bass instruments played by *Tom Caton*, along with electronic loops and finger-drumming by Ableton certified trainer, *Thomas Glendinning* on the Ableton Push 2 controller. Debuting Auki's newest jam, Inspiriodical and turning the Westminster chimes into a cantus firmus bassline, Episode 9 pushes Auki's unique gamified music improvisation from, in this case, the basin of the Thames to the pinnacle of the Shard, because it's in London.

*Listen here:* https://podcasts.apple.com/gb/podcast/auki/id1478286587?i=1000466962404


----------



## élitiparti (Feb 28, 2020)

ill let you know what I think


----------



## BeneJ (Feb 29, 2020)

élitiparti said:


> ill let you know what I think


Thank you - share your thoughts : )


----------



## chrisr (Mar 2, 2020)

Hi Bene - wow good to see you're taking this out of town - Had a quick dial through a few sections of this one - bizarre / wild / thought provoking as ever!!


----------

